# A brief HobbyTalk history thread find!



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A brief HobbyTalk history thread story. 

I recently ran across a thread post over in the Diecast Emergency Vehicles section about a Police Slot Hummer from 2007. In it @ParkRNDL had posted a reference back to this slot car section as the Round 2 section of the Slot Car Forum.

Aside from one of the coolest avatar names I have ever seen, it reflects the early development of HobbyTalk in the mid 2000s by the then Round2 staff.

If you dont know the origin history of HobbyTalk by Playing Mantis, here is a link to that story. https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/13-modeling-forum/568258-epilogue-1-thing-would-not-die.html

Is anyone still around from those days that have more stories to tell?

Glad you are still here if you were, and hope you will start posting again if you are just lurking.

Thoughts and prayers to those who have moved on to the big slot car layout in the sky. :Angel_anim:

As well as those stuck under the table, doing track maintenance! :roll:

:cheers2:


----------

